# Grinder cleaning



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

Just after some help. I have recently purchased a second hand grind and was in the process of cleaning it up as best i can. I tried some bar keepers friend on the chrome finish exterior body of the machine but it has just gone all smeary and look worse than before i started. Any tips or ideas how I can solve this? Should I have used something else?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the body chromed or polished aluminium? Is it dull or sticky / greasy ? What machine is it ?


----------

